# Variador de frecuencia de 150 HP



## Juan Antonio (Mar 6, 2005)

Hola a todos,

Quisiera saber si es fácil de reparar un variador de frecuencia de 150 HP, el cual se daño cuando el motor al que alimentaba se le trabo el eje frenándolo bruscamente. El variador muestra en su panel de control una falla en uno de los seis módulos de disparo, el cual estuve inspeccionando y no le note ningún cambio físico. Otra duda, que componente electrónico es el modulo, un TRIAC, un SCR o que?
Será que la reparación es tan sencilla como cambiar el modulo?

Les agradezco de antemano sus respuestas.

Antonio.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 6, 2005)

Hola Antonio,

Bienvenido al foro,

Primero hay que aclarar que cuando se habla del modulo de disparo, se habla del circuito electrónico encargado de sensar la línea y enviar el pulso de disparo al elemento de suicheo en el tiempo justo y en sincronía con los otros módulos.

Desafortunadamente es muy rara la vez que un daño en el modulo de disparo solo refleje un daño en el circuito, lo que suele pasar el que el pico de corriente daña el elemento de suicheo a la vez que daña los elementos electrónicos asociados a él, que están en el modulo de disparo. 

El elemento de suicheo que se utiliza para corrientes tan altas es un transistor bipolar de compuerta aislada (IGBT).

Te sugiero que si no tienes experiencia en este tipo de reparaciones, mandes a reparar el variador a una empresa especializada, ya que debido al alto costo de los repuestos, un error podría encarecer tremendamente el valor final de la reparación.  

Espero haber podido ayudarte,

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## Juan Antonio (Mar 7, 2005)

Gracias amigo Li-ion por tu respuesta, tu sugerencia y por supuesto tu tiempo.

Ya contactamos a una empresa de la capital para que manden a un ingeniero a cotizar el arreglo, te contare despues como nos fue.

Bendiciones a ti y a los demas miembros del foro.


----------



## Mushito (Jun 19, 2006)

Estimado Moderador:
Tengo la intención de construirme un variador que publicaron en este foro. Le ruego por favor que me responda, que IGBTs pudiera usar, el archivo PDF no encontré el código de los IGBTs.
PD. Le escribo en este tema, por que el anterior ya cerraron.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 19, 2006)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Estimado Moderador:
> Tengo la intención de construirme un variador que publicaron en este foro. Le ruego por favor que me responda, que IGBTs pudiera usar, el archivo PDF no encontré el código de los IGBTs.
> PD. Le escribo en este tema, por que el anterior ya cerraron.



Hola Mushito, te suguiero que le envies un mensaje privado al autor del circuito, ya que es la persona mas indicada para resolver tus dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## robefer139 (Jun 20, 2006)

yo tambien tengo la duda de como hacer un variador de frecuencia, como debo partir si es tan bueno generar señales con un 555, y que controle unos mosfet, transistores, o algo que se le paresca, tengo la idea pero necesito un poco de ayuda.

 gracias y espero respuesta de alguna persona...


----------

